# Leash walking



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

We have been doing leash training for about 6 weeks now and have made little progress, particularly when we are outside. She does fairly well indoors, so so in the garage, but an absolute zero outside. She is doing so much pulling and lunging on the leash and simply stopping to see whatever is making that noise. One thing I need to do is find a high value treat to keep her focused on me. I love to walk, but until she stops the pulling and lunging, I don't see much of that happening. She is 4 months old and has the sit, down, stand, and stay commands down pat. Any suggestions for what I am doing wrong? Thank you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

swaye said:


> We have been doing leash training for about 6 weeks now and have made little progress, particularly when we are outside. She does fairly well indoors, so so in the garage, but an absolute zero outside. She is doing so much pulling and lunging on the leash and simply stopping to see whatever is making that noise. One thing I need to do is find a high value treat to keep her focused on me. I love to walk, but until she stops the pulling and lunging, I don't see much of that happening. She is 4 months old and has the sit, down, stand, and stay commands down pat. Any suggestions for what I am doing wrong? Thank you.


Are you working with a trainer who is showing her how to teah her loose leash walking? (not "luring" her with treats, but rewarding her with them?). If not, you probably should consider taking a class or hiring a private positive-based trainer.

If you ARE working with a trainer, it rally is just a matter of putting in the time and effort. Some very compliant, very quiet puppies take to loose leash walking like they were born to it. Many of us, however, have puppies who are highwr energy, more adventurous and interested in E V E R Y T H I N G ! ! ! . These puppies can take a LOT longer to get to the point where they can realiably pay attention and walk on a loose leash.

In the mean time, a front-attachment no-pull harness like the Sense-ible harness can be a big help, and at the same time will make sure that if she DOES pull, you won't damage that little neck!

You can see just a small portion of Kodi's Obedience and Rally-O ribbons behind him in his sig picture. But I can tell you, he was NOT reliable about loose leash walking during his first year. He could do it sometimes, in some settings, but not all the time. Even during his second year, when he was doing formal off leash heeling prettty reliably in the show ring, he would sometimes pull and get distracted in outdoor setting.

I just kept rewarding good, loose leash walking, and stopping and refusing to let him pull EVERY time he got over excited. Eventually he DID get to the point that he's a joy to walk, but it wasn't a quick process. I actually think it's the bright, high-drive puppies that make good performance dogs who can take longer to settle into reliable loose leash walking.

Don't give up... You'll get there!!!


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

It does take a lot of training - we started working on leash walking in Aug (she was 1 & had started to lunge, pull, bark at cars etc ) and now it's like night and day - the only thing we still are working on is her barking at other dogs while walking, but everything else is perfect now (no pulling, lunging etc). They will learn ...just don't you give up because its soo worth it, I love our walls together now!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Ah thank you for sharing your experiences, wisdom, and encouragement. I do admit to getting discouraged and lately, after 5-10 minutes of trying to get a positive 5 feet of walking, I stop the outdoor attempt. We did our indoor walk this morning and while brief ( we are constrained to kitchen and hallway), she did well. I will order the Sensi-ble leader. Is this harness better than a Easy Walker harness?


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh and yes, we have finished with puppy kindergarten and we did rewarding for loose leash walking. All sessions but one she did well with the distractions of dogs barking in the background and one other pup participating. We live in a small community, and dog trainers are few. I was a bit disappointed with the lack of other pups. I was told they all had to back out due to last minute conflicts. There was no dog playing as the trainer used her dog to demonstrate and she did not offer that option. We have lots of dogs in our neighborhood and I have made a point of making sure she meets them if ok with the owner.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

swaye said:


> Ah thank you for sharing your experiences, wisdom, and encouragement. I do admit to getting discouraged and lately, after 5-10 minutes of trying to get a positive 5 feet of walking, I stop the outdoor attempt. We did our indoor walk this morning and while brief ( we are constrained to kitchen and hallway), she did well. I will order the Sensi-ble leader. Is this harness better than a Easy Walker harness?


If she doesn't have the attention span for out doors, she doesn't you'll just have to wait for it. It can also help a LOT to tire her out first with some strenuous fetch or RLH in the back yard before he "walk lesson" it's easier for them to pay attention if they aren't BURSTING with energy.

If you already have an Easy-walk harness, that's fine too. I find the Easy-walk buckles to be fussy to deal with, and they slip, meaning that you have to re-adjust them all the time. I also find them harder to buckle on a long haired dog, but that's probably not too much of an issue right now, at her age.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

swaye said:


> Oh and yes, we have finished with puppy kindergarten and we did rewarding for loose leash walking. All sessions but one she did well with the distractions of dogs barking in the background and one other pup participating. We live in a small community, and dog trainers are few. I was a bit disappointed with the lack of other pups. I was told they all had to back out due to last minute conflicts. There was no dog playing as the trainer used her dog to demonstrate and she did not offer that option. We have lots of dogs in our neighborhood and I have made a point of making sure she meets them if ok with the owner.


It sounds like you are doing what you can under the circumstances. Try very hard to arrange off-leash play-dates for her with other friendly dogs. This is where socialization is really learned. Just meeting on-leash on the street can actually lead to reactivity and leash aggression. It's probably the WORST way to let dogs "socialize".


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Off leash play dates would be ideal, I know... That will be difficult. About the only way I know to do that is at the one and only doggy day care here. She is the youngest in our neighborhood. None of the others are socialized much, if at all to the best of my knowledge. She has meet some on leash and most backed off because of her exuberance (She loves everyone right now). Fenced in yards are not included in the covenants here. I do have a harness and she does not pull as severe with it as a collar. I will order the Sense-ible harness.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

swaye said:


> Off leash play dates would be ideal, I know... That will be difficult. About the only way I know to do that is at the one and only doggy day care here. She is the youngest in our neighborhood. None of the others are socialized much, if at all to the best of my knowledge. She has meet some on leash and most backed off because of her exuberance (She loves everyone right now). Fenced in yards are not included in the covenants here. I do have a harness and she does not pull as severe with it as a collar. I will order the Sense-ible harness.


Just to be clear, the Sense-ible harness won't work any differently than the Easy-walk... they are both front-attach harnesses. It's just that the Sense-ible is easier for the PERSON to deal with!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes, we have already dealt with a number of "how the heck does this harness go on and hook" issues with our impatient pup! I'm ordering the Sense-ible. My DH is not the most patient person in the world and I will be gone for 12 days in July! And the harness we have is a back attach kind. Will have to wait on Sense-ible harness. She is too small. Her girth is only 13' and the smallest is 16.5.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Here's the best tip/idea I've come across to teach pups to walk on leash.

go to a hobby store, or Micheal's, get a 3-4 foot stick (thinner than a chopstick), get the length you need to be able to 'lure' your pup along, while you are walking upright.

then, use a high value treat (moist is easier to stick it at the end of the stick), could be natural balance sausage, chicken breast, cheese. have some ammo in your pocket, while you walk so you can reload the stick.

Then, say your pup is walking on your right, your right hand will hold the least, and the left hand will hold the stick and you will put the stick with the treat on it, about 6 inches in front of your leg, as you walk, like an informal heel position. have the pup take 3-5 steps, reward, etc. as your pup gets better at it you reward less often.

I was VERY frustrated teaching my 1/2 hav to walk on loose leash, as his default setting is to pull like a freight train. bogger! He never was distracted by sounds or other critteres (bird, cats). 

good luck.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

sprorchid said:


> Here's the best tip/idea I've come across to teach pups to walk on leash.
> 
> go to a hobby store, or Micheal's, get a 3-4 foot stick (thinner than a chopstick), get the length you need to be able to 'lure' your pup along, while you are walking upright.
> 
> ...


Very intriguing tip and well worth a try. Sofie doesn't seem bothered yet by other critters, unless they are moving toward her! We have a very tame squirrel in our backyard who feeds on the ground around our birds feeders. We can get to within 5' of Mr. Squirrel and she makes no intent to chase. Now if it was a leaf blowing, she would be after it in a flash! Thank you!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Ollie is my first little dog. all my other dogs have been anatolians, usually over 120 lbs. all walk well on leash, always loose, almost always an informal heel... you know barring a squirrel, or cat.

didn't really have to teach any of them (some I got as adults) to walk on leash.

Ollie, every day, I have to work with him, to walk with me, I think it's a game for him... funny though, he's a certified therapy dog, and comes to work with me (public elementary school), he walks at a perfect heel off leash, all day on campus.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Just to be clear, a dog doesn't have to walk in heel position to be a polite, loose-leash walker. Personally, I don't WANT Kodi in a formal heel position on a casual walk. It's too much work for him (or any dog) to maintain formal, heads-up heel position for an extended period of time. It's actually very hard on their spine. I only ask for formal heel position in the ring or when practicing for the ring.

My criteria for casual walking is quite different, but still very clear. I do NOT allow pulling... In ANY direction. But as long as he maintains no more than a light "feel" on the leash (I should be able to hold the leash loosely with two fingers) he can be in front of me, (his usual favorite spot, and I LOVE watching his fluffy butt sashaying along ) beside me or behind me. The other criteria is that he can't cross in front of me, because it's a trip hazard.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

It's a process but I didn't wait for perfect walking with a young pup before I took him out. He sooooo needed the exercise and experience. Others may disagree. A in the world. Atticus had many types of walks potty (no walking just him on a long line or flex in his potty area, sniff walks, his chance to wander around and sniff where he wanted, long walks on the flex (I had a front harness so he wasn't a terrible puller and I would just stop while there was tension on the leash). AND more formal training for loose leash walking with treats etc. It depends some on where you live I guess, Atticus didn't see a sidewalk till he was about 8 months old.


----------



## Olive'smom (Nov 21, 2012)

I live in NYC and have had similar issues with my 7 month old pup Mr. Olive. There are so few outdoor spaces in the city where we can walk without distractions, it's been difficult to train him on the leash. I also don't really like indoor training because as soon as I put his harness and leash on him, he gets so excited that we're going for a walk that it's hard to get him to calmly walk around the apartment. One thing that has helped him improve his walks over time is positive reenforcement when he's in the heel position. Any time he opts to walk beside me on a loose leash I praise and treat him. If he stays walkin by my side I give him a treat every 10-20 ft or so. This is all I've had the patience for. I briefly tried stopping our walks when he was tugging, but we never got anywhere and I like to tire him out before I go to work in the morning. Good luck! It takes time so be patient an he'll get better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> It's a process but I didn't wait for perfect walking with a young pup before I took him out. He sooooo needed the exercise and experience. Others may disagree. A in the world. Atticus had many types of walks potty (no walking just him on a long line or flex in his potty area, sniff walks, his chance to wander around and sniff where he wanted, long walks on the flex (I had a front harness so he wasn't a terrible puller and I would just stop while there was tension on the leash). AND more formal training for loose leash walking with treats etc. It depends some on where you live I guess, Atticus didn't see a sidewalk till he was about 8 months old.


I agree completely!!! Puppies need to get out and see the world. Just incorporate the leash training (once you have decided on the criteria) in the context of your walk. Dogs are also very quick to catch on to different kinds of equipment. As I've mentioned, Kodi wears a front-attachment harness for casual walking, and knows what the "rules" are in his harness. He also can tell whether he's on the flexi or on a 6' leash. There is no way to avoid a LITTLE pressure on a flexi (other than locking it, but then it's not a flexi!) but the pup needs to learn how much pressure is allowed, and that going to the end and pulling like a sled dog there ISN'T the answer!<g>


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

swaye said:


> Yes, we have already dealt with a number of "how the heck does this harness go on and hook" issues with our impatient pup! I'm ordering the Sense-ible. My DH is not the most patient person in the world and I will be gone for 12 days in July! And the harness we have is a back attach kind. Will have to wait on Sense-ible harness. She is too small. Her girth is only 13' and the smallest is 16.5.


Some of the smaller pet store or pet boutiques usually carry a couple of different brands of front-attachment harnesses. If you bring in your furbaby, they are more than willing to help you try the different styles and brands to see which one fits the best. They just rip open the packages and merrily dress up your dog. Not a problem.  They also can adjust the harness for the perfect fit.

Dog shows are also another source for harnesses but then you are getting into some serious bling.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I've never had a dog that didn't love to go for a walk. until I got ollie, and heard about havs that wouldn't walk, just plop down on the sidewalk.

I totally agree, just take a field trip, with a leash on and let your puppy discover the world.

There are really simple training tools to like stopping when they pull, that doesn't have to interfere with the joy of a walk.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

swaye said:


> We have been doing leash training for about 6 weeks now and have made little progress, particularly when we are outside. She does fairly well indoors, so so in the garage, but an absolute zero outside. She is doing so much pulling and lunging on the leash and simply stopping to see whatever is making that noise. One thing I need to do is find a high value treat to keep her focused on me. I love to walk, but until she stops the pulling and lunging, I don't see much of that happening. She is 4 months old and has the sit, down, stand, and stay commands down pat. Any suggestions for what I am doing wrong? Thank you.


 I took puppy class and the trainer had me walk and say her name when she looked I would click the clicker and have her come to me for a treat. I have another trainer friend who taught me to just keep throwing treats in front of me . Ha Ha neither of mine walk nice on a leash. I know its because I spoiled them with 99% of our walks have been off leash. They love the freedom and just want to run.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I took puppy class and the trainer had me walk and say her name when she looked I would click the clicker and have her come to me for a treat. I have another trainer friend who taught me to just keep throwing treats in front of me . Ha Ha neither of mine walk nice on a leash. I know its because I spoiled them with 99% of our walks have been off leash. They love the freedom and just want to run.


They can learn both, Suzi. Kodi has had regular off-leash walks in the woods since he was a small puppy. There is no getting around the fact that with MOST dogs, it's some work to get them walking nicely on-leash


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

One technique I've used which has worked great is when Emmie tugs or gets too far ahead I just start walking backwards. I don't turn around; instead, I'm the one that backs up until she's next to me or behind me and then I walk forward again, and I also tell her "good girl" when she's next to me and not pulling. Our movement is constant. It's been very effective compared to when I tried to stop and start, which didn't work. I also found that reaching down to treat her when she was walking well didn't get the results I wanted; she didn't seem to understand what the treat was for because when I stopped to reach down and give her the treat she thought she was supposed to sit and that was what she was being rewarded for. -Jeanne


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I haven't read the whole thread, but my recommendation is just to wait until you can find some help. It's easy for someone who has the right feel, and what seems like an impossibility for someone who does one little thing wrong. Pam can get any dog to walk on a leash in about 50 feet.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you all for your wisdom... Jeanne I found the same issues with stop and start and bending to give a treat. She did the same thing... I wish I could have purchased a Sense-ible halter, but her girth is too small yet, so I bought an Easy Walk and what a difference and after 3 walks with it she is doing incredibly better, actually I couldn't ask for more, EXCEPT when we meet another dog. She gets so excited and jumps to play with the other dog, she steps one leg right out of the halter and then all bets are off. But I am happy with the results with this harness, other than that. Whether she can ever transfer this easy walking to a collar remains to be seen. I do notice she doesn't feel the need to pull as *frequently *when we take her out for a potty break and use her collar. Our goal is for good recall, that she won't have to have a leash at least at home. That, I know, will not be for awhile yet.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

http://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/off-leash-walk-tragedy-for-my-dog-training

For those hoping to have a dog you can walk off leash.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

swaye said:


> Thank you all for your wisdom... Jeanne I found the same issues with stop and start and bending to give a treat. She did the same thing... I wish I could have purchased a Sense-ible halter, but her girth is too small yet, so I bought an Easy Walk and what a difference and after 3 walks with it she is doing incredibly better, actually I couldn't ask for more, EXCEPT when we meet another dog. She gets so excited and jumps to play with the other dog, she steps one leg right out of the halter and then all bets are off. But I am happy with the results with this harness, other than that. Whether she can ever transfer this easy walking to a collar remains to be seen. I do notice she doesn't feel the need to pull as *frequently *when we take her out for a potty break and use her collar. Our goal is for good recall, that she won't have to have a leash at least at home. That, I know, will not be for awhile yet.


Be careful letting her approach other dogs on leash. A lot of leash reactivity gets started that way.

It will take time (like months and months) before the way she walks in the front attach harness transfers to walking on a collar. One thing to consider is, is there any REASON for her to walk on a collar? (except for formal obedience or rally competition training) even a well trained dog can "forget" and bolt after a squirrel while on leash, and a collar can seriously damage a small dog's delicate trachea. For casual walks, Kodi STILL walks in his harness, not on a collar.

If you want to make sure she knows how to walk nicely on both, but are not interested in teaching formal heeling, (this could be the case if you wanted to get her CGC or therapy certification) when she is REALLY reliable on the front attach harness, put the harness AND her collar on for walks. If she walks nicely on the collar, fine. The minute she starts pulling, switch the leash to the harness instead.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow krandall, you have some terrific suggestions. I have no particular reason of my own for wanting to switch to collar for walking, other then I thought it might be more comfortable for her.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> http://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/off-leash-walk-tragedy-for-my-dog-training
> 
> For those hoping to have a dog you can walk off leash.


I have a dog with a really reliable recall. I allow him to run off leash on a regular basis. *BUT* NEVER near a street. (I don't care whether it's busy or not... It only takes one car to hit a fast moving small dog)

Oh, and we practice our recall over and over (call, reward a fast response, release) on our walks so that when I NEED it, it will be there. And yes, I know it's still only 99%, which is why I NEVER let him loose near a street. But I can tell you that he will reliably recall when there are people, loose dogs, squirrels or deer nearby. So he IS pretty darned reliable.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I love to be able to walk a dog off leash, but have only ever been comfortable doing so away from any streets, and I have had dogs that would reliably come when called and then I have had dogs that I would NEVER trust off leash. My oldest Zoe is part JR and even though she has a beautiful recall in a controlled (training club) setting or on a long line, she would take any opportunity in the great outdoors off leash to pursue rabbits, squirrels, etc. without so much as a thought to what I was doing or saying. This still holds true at 14.5 years even with MUCH outdoor recall practice. Posting the link to the article was just a reminder that off leash comes with risks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think we are saying the same thing.


----------

